# 99244 denied



## coders_rock! (May 13, 2011)

Can anyone explain why 99244 is being denied as inclusive to 20553?

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 13, 2011)

Assuming all the components were met for both codes, was modifier 25 attached to the E/M?


----------



## coders_rock! (May 13, 2011)

no, modifier 25 was not attached.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 13, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> no, modifier 25 was not attached.



I would append modifier 25 to the E/M and re-submit as a corrected claim.


----------

